# Redmond, WA commute?



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I posted this in "Commuting" but thought Pacific NW might get a better response.

Can anyone tell me about commuting from the southern end of Lake Sammamish to the Microsoft campus in Redmond? I value my life and limbs, is this a realistic commute (Mon - Fri to be at work by 8) or folly.
Possibly moving to your area in a month, experienced but not a hardened commuter.

A second possibility might be from Duvall area to Microsoft.

Thanks.


----------



## Seapig (Jun 19, 2003)

Not sure how cool it is to list another website on this one, but I'll do it anyhow. Seems as though the Pac NW room doesn't have a huge viewership. Try www.cascade.org. That's the site to the Cascade Bike Club. They have a Buddy Board on which you'll more than likely get the answer you need.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

I'd go up East Lake Sammamish, through Marymore, then up the 520 trail. You can cross over 520 to main campus at 40th & 51st.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Not to hijack your thread, but I just started work in Redmond on Tuesday and am thinking of living on Capitol Hill or Madison. Is there *any* reasonable way to get to Redmond on bike that isn't insanely far (e.g., around the north end of the lake, or is there a sidewalk/bike lane across the I-90 bridge?)...


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*SRF is A-OK*

I'd totally back the East Lk. Sammamish route up... it's flat at the beginning, and the only climbing you'll have will be at the end... the point is to use as much of the Sammamish trail as possible, so get to Marymoor as soon as you can.

I wouldn't take West Lk. Sammamish Parkway as a route unless you're looking for trouble; the shoulder is too narrow in most places and the road surface kinda bites.

Duvall wouldn't be so bad, either, but it's going to be a much longer ride.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

There is a bike-pedestrian tunnel right above the I-90 W/B tunnel. Coming out of the tunnel you cross the bridge and once on Mercer Island the bike path is pretty well marked. There is no clear path to Redmond but my guess is that Richards Road to the Lake Hills Connector and then up 140th and finally to Redmond would be the best bet. You could probably do it by bus pretty easy also connecting at the Eastgate lot.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I pick up East Lake Samm at Inglewood Hill, go north, then through Marymoor park, righ on West Lake Samm and then up the 520 trail. works pretty well. Have been doing this for about 6 weeks (3-4 times a week). Only place where I use pedestrian crossing is just befoore getting on the 520 trail.

I just did my first ride around Lake Samm over the weeked. West Lake Samm is certainly not a good idea during rush hour as there is not real bike Lane for 3/4 of it.


----------

